# جوله فى دير "بطمس"



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*جوله سريعه فى كنيسه دير بطمس ---*








فى جوه الدير على طريق السويس كنيستين--
واحده على شكل سفينه
و التانيا جوه خالص جنب المكتبه بننزل لها بسلالم و فيها اجساد القديسين محطوطه للبركه---
انا صورت لكم حبه صور فى السريع---
المره الجايه اصور بزمه اكثر و ابقى اضيف هنى--
المهم نبداء بالكنيسه الكبيره الى على يمين المدخل--

المهم الدير ده اتسمى على اسم الجزيره الى كان اتنفى عليها يوحنا-- و هى جزيره "بطمس" و علشان كدا عملوا الكنيسه من بره على شكل سفينه و حواليها بركه ماء شمال و يمين كانها البحر---







نيجى لباب الكنيسه من بره -- مقسوم 3 بيبان--

الى فى النص الكبير- الصوره الى فوقيه دى-- ابوسيفين بما ان الكنيسه بئسمه-






محفوره على الخشب
و الباب اليمين فوقيه الصوره دى- رحله العائله المقدسه





و الباب الشمال فوقيه الصوره دى -احد الزعف






من الباب من جوه بئا فوق الباب نفس الصور محطوطه بنفس الترتيب بس بدل ما تبقى صوره محفوره على الخشب-- الى جوه بئا صوره مرسومه جميله 
الى فوق الباب الى فى النص





و ده الباب اليمين من جوه 





و الباب الشمال من جوه 






كدا دخلنه الكنيسه و ده منظر الكنيسه لما نخش جوه و نقف خلف اخر صف تقريبا--

اسيبكم مع الجمال






المشاركه الجايه همشى معاكم جنب الحائط اليمين -- الصور الى فيه-- و بعدين نروح الحائط الشمال--
و بعدين احط لكم صور السقف الرائع الى حصل فيه معجزه ---

*يتبع------*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ده الصور او الايقونات الى بنلاقيها لو مشينا فى الممر اليمين جنب الكراسى





دى محطوطه على ستاند

جنبها فى الحيطه تلات صور احطها لكم بالترتيب
















نروح للحائط الشمال
و هحط الصور الى عليه بالترتيب بردوا 
















و بعدين فى صور معموله على الازاز كمان رائعه ---

صورت الى ناحيه الشمال بس





















* الصور الى جايه دى صوره الهيكل*
* صوره فى النص و صوره على الشمال و صوره على اليمين*
* احطها لكم  بالترتيب النص*
*و بعدين الشمال و بعدين اليمين*
















الرسم رااائع و لو وقفنا قدام الهيكل ممكن ناخد احلى صوره تذكار و رسمه يسوع بتبقى كبيره خلفنا كائنها حضنانه و كائننا واقفين جنب يسوع و احنا حجمنا صغير--
 

المشاركه الجايه صور الصقف الى حدث فيه معجزه !
*يتبع........*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

المهم انا بئا مكنتش اعرف ان السقف حصل فيه معجزه غير لما روحت المكتبه و لقيت بالصدفه على جنب بوستر صغير
الى هو ده





روحت سئلت الراهبه الى واقفه تبيع" هو السقف حصل فيه معجزه --؟ قالت لى ايوا الحائط اتغيرت الوانه و اتضافت هالات بيضاء عول رأس القديسين و شخصيات الكتاب!"
انا شايفا ان فيه إضافات كمان بس جيت اسئلها تانى كان فيه ناس كتير و هى ملخومه فى البيع و الحساب--
قولت المره الجايه استفسر اكثر--
دلوقتى تصويرى انا بئا
الحيطه من بعيد و بعدين اقرب لكم اجزاء-- بس الحقيقه مش عارفا كل الشخصيات انا-- لو حد يعرف ياريت يقول لنا-- يعنى مثلا معرفش مين الى واقف و شايل دماغ على طبق ؟!!
















*نروح للسقف الشمال*

انا صورته على تلات صور 
















لسا السقف فى المنتصف
 صور السقف صورتها  على 3 صور بردوا علشان مش عارفا اجبها كامله فى لقطه---
















من احلى الصور الى ممكن تتاخد ان واحد يقعد على الارض و التانى يقف قدامه اوى و يبص له تحت--
 و الى قاعد يصور من تحت لفوق بحيث وجه الشخص بيبقه طالع فى الصوره و فوقيه صوره يسوع فى السماء الى على السقف دى-- بتبقى صوره رااائعه

الصور الجايه الايقونات الى موجوده فى الكنيسه الصغيره الى جنب المكتبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

دى بعض الايقونات الى موجوده فى الكنيسه الصغيره جنب المكتبه 
































لسا فى صور -- استنوا بس برفعهم



























لسا فى صور بردوا -- اوووعو تروحوا فى اي حته هههههه






















الصور الاخيره لونها مصفر شويه لان الازاز كان لونه اصفر و ضارب فيه الشمس و مدى ضى اللون ده جوه--

كدا خلاص خلصت الصور الى انا اخذتها مع ان فى حجات كتييييير اوى مصورتهاش كمان
 يا رب  تكون الرحله عجبتكم--
و كل سنه و انتم كلكم طيبين 
سنه جديده سعيده على الكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حجز مكان للتكمله


*الصورة اللى جوة الكنيسة دى رووووعة 
كملى بقية الصور بقى
الا قولى الأول
راس مين اللى باينة فى الصورة اللى فوق ؟
:t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حجز مكان تالت للتكمله---
> حدش له حاجه عندى -- موضوعى و انا حره فيه  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> احجزه  و انفيه ههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو اللى علمك التصوير ومسكك بلاك بيرى
ظلمك أصلاً
*​ :99:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو اللى علمك التصوير ومسكك بلاك بيرى*
> *ظلمك أصلاً*​
> 
> :99:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقصد النافوخ الى طالع لها عرف ديك دى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملكش دعوه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قال ظلمنى قال --- :11azy:
:smil8:
تنكر ان الصور حلوه--- انكر بئا وورينى انكارك هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اصلا كنت بصور لعبير الورد السعوديه علشان متعوده لما اروح رحله لدير اصور لها علشان تشوف معايا -- و بعدين قولت انزل الصور للكل علشان يستمتع معانا بردوا--
علشان كدا ممكن تلاقو رجل--- صوباع-- فروه رأس تبع العائله فى الصور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بئا المره الجايه اصور صور مخصوص  بروفاشينال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

بطل يا عبود تشتيت فيا خلينى اكمل -- ايه الغلاسه دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*الصور روووووووعه وانا بعشق المكان ده 
بس انتى نسيتى تصوريلى اكتر حاجه بحبها هناك ..عارفاها ؟ ههههههههههههه
♥ربنا يعوضك يا اجمل حبواااا ♥
يُثبت لفتره​*


----------



## اليعازر (30 ديسمبر 2013)

متابع..
واحلى تقييم ليكي يا حبوا.
.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الصور روعة والمكان اروع 
وكمان انا روحت المكان دة من عشر سنين 
واشتغلت فية كنيسة ابو سيفين وكمان دار المسنين والقلب الفرحان 
وحاجات كتير 
وحضرت شوية مشاكل كانوا هناك 
ياة فكرتيني بحاجات حلوة كتير 
وكمان لوعارفة القصة 
انا عارف كل حاجة عن الدير دة 
وكمان مكانة بعد الكيلو اربعة ونص علي طريق السويس 
ابقي اكمل المرة الجاية 
هههههههههههه
علشان تنفردي بالقصة انتي لوحدك 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 ديسمبر 2013)

نسيتي تصوري حاجات 
كتيرة كمان


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

بسم آلصليب،،

مكآن يبدو آنه غآيه فى آلروعه وآلجمآل،،

عآيزين تصوير آحسن من كدآ،،متخليش آلموبيل يتهز منك ,وآنتي بتصوري؟

كمآن عآيزين شوتآت آحترآفيه،،

مكآن رآئع جدآ،،شكرآ لمشآركتنآ آلصور،،

ربنآ يعوض تعب محبتك،،بس متنسيش لمآ تروحي تآني تذكرينآ فى بعض صلآتك،

شكرآ "حبوآ"

؛،؛​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياسلاام عليكي ياحبو
الدير دا رائع جدا بجد
وتصويرك جميل حقيقي
تسلم ايديكي
وتعيشي وتزوري ..

*بجد فرحانة جدا بموضوعك دا
وفرحانة برضو لاني اول مشاركة ليا 
اكتبها  بعد فتره انقطاع عن المشاركات دامت اسبوع بحاله ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بطل يا عبود تشتيت فيا خلينى اكمل -- ايه الغلاسه دى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى أنتى مُشتتة لوحدك مش ناقصة عوبد يعنى
*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> يُثبت لفتره​*


*كووووووووووسة كوووووووووووووسة
كووووووووووووووسة
لاحظوا انتوا الأتنين انى لغاية ناو
معرفتش مين حسين .... هاه !!!!!
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يابنتى أنتى مُشتتة لوحدك مش ناقصة عوبد يعنى
> *​
> *كووووووووووسة كوووووووووووووسة
> ...


*لالالالالا كله الا الكوسه مبحبهااااااااااااااش :smil8:
 معقوله يا عبووود متعرفهوش حسين ده من شلة عبير وامام وبيبوو وكله كوووووووم ونادر ده كوم تانى حتى اسأل حبوااا ههههههههههه :closedeye 
عاوزه منى حاجه يا حبوااا قبل ما امشى :t30:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يابنتى أنتى مُشتتة لوحدك مش ناقصة عوبد يعنى*​
> 
> *كووووووووووسة كوووووووووووووسة*
> ...


:smil8:
شوف الى جاى يقول كوسه على اول موضوع يتثبت لى بعد مرور  سناتين و شويه على وجودى فى المنتده--30:
 و انت يا استاذ اتثبت لك كام موضوع قبل كدا--كانت كوسه مسلوقه بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و ده مثبت مؤقت بس-- 

 انت لسا فاكر حسيين هههههههههههههههههههههههه يووووووووه
دى اتجمعت العيله كلها -- حسين و نادر و إمام-- و غبير ههههههه
 اسئل دونا بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضحنى بعض كدا----هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه نزلنا مشاركتنا مع بعض  تقريبا ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛​*
> 
> 
> *بسم آلصليب،،*​
> ...




 فعلا، فى صور كتير مهزوزه-- كنت ماشيا بسرعه و الى معايا مش مقتنعين بصور منغير ناس هههههه لازم  الصوره الى القتها يكونوا فيها-- 
 فكنت بصور بسرعه -- ده غير الى اتحرك وواقف "ياله ياله اتصورنا خلاص واقفه تعملى ايه بتصورى تانى ليه "--- يووووه و الى جعان و الى عطشان و الى عايز يروح يشترى حاجات و الى عايز كله يتحرك مع بعضه--ههههه
كويس عرفت اصور هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الصور روعة والمكان اروع ​





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> وكمان انا روحت المكان دة من عشر سنين
> واشتغلت فية كنيسة ابو سيفين وكمان دار المسنين والقلب الفرحان
> وحاجات كتير
> وحضرت شوية مشاكل كانوا هناك
> ...


لا بئا لا بئا يا رمسيس انت ترجع و تحكى لنا كل شىء و كل معلوماتك عن الدير علشان الموضوع يكمل و يبقى احلى---:smi420:
مستنيينك تحكيلنا-- و لو تعرف الشخصيات الى على السقف قول لنا بردوا يا ريت ---


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*معلش يا حوبو ... أضطريت أضطرار المضطر يعنى
أنى أخد منك الموضوع دة علشان ينزل فى
عاااااااااااااااااجل (3)
ماينفعش عاجل من غير حوبو 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش يا حوبو ... أضطريت أضطرار المضطر يعنى*​
> *أنى أخد منك الموضوع دة علشان ينزل فى*
> *عاااااااااااااااااجل (3)*
> *ماينفعش عاجل من غير حوبو *
> *:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01*​


الموضوع ده فى عاجل!!
ماله الموضوع ده بس!!:t9:
 هو انا معرفش اتكلم عادى منغير ما الى قدامى يضحك-- من شويه دونا قالت لى" امشى من هنا انا شرقت "شرقت من الضحك و انا كنت بكلمها جد-- تقول لى فين الجد ده--
 هتجننونىىىى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع ده فى عاجل!!
> ماله الموضوع ده بس!!:t9:
> هو انا معرفش اتكلم عادى منغير ما الى قدامى يضحك-- من شويه دونا قالت لى" امشى من هنا انا شرقت "شرقت من الضحك و انا كنت بكلمها جد-- تقول لى فين الجد ده--
> هتجننونىىىى


*معلش يا حوبو حقك عليا 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2014)

*حبو يا حبيبتى تصويرك جميل صدقينى 
الدير ده روووعة مع انى بقالى سنين مروحتش *
*بس رجعتيلى ذكريات كتير هناك *
*ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى *

​


----------



## روزا فكري (1 يناير 2014)

روووووووعه ايه الجمال ده
انا عمري ماروحت الدير ده خالص
بجد ياحبو متعتينا بالرحله الحلوه دي
والصور والتصوير مافيش احلي من كده
تسلم اديكي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبو يا حبيبتى تصويرك جميل صدقينى *​
> *الدير ده روووعة مع انى بقالى سنين مروحتش *
> *بس رجعتيلى ذكريات كتير هناك *
> *ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى *​


فرحت انه كان سبب  استيقاظ ذكرايات كتير (يا رب تكون كلها ذكرايات جميله )
شكرا حبيبتى لمرورك و للتقييم:new8:
و سنه جديده سعيده عليكى يا رب--
 و ابقى تعالى جددى ذكراياتك فى الدير تانى --


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> روووووووعه ايه الجمال ده​​​
> 
> 
> انا عمري ماروحت الدير ده خالص
> ...


 بجد فرحت ان الصور عجبتك 
 ياله بئا اتشجعى و تعالى زورى الدير-- و زورينى بالمره ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك الغالى
 سنه جديده سعيده عليكى يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

افتكرت الموضوع دا ----
قولت ارفعه للى مرحش دير بطمس  ياخد جوله  هنا ....


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2018)

*صمر جميلة جدا والموضوع كله اجمل*

*عاشت الايادي- مع جزيل الشكر والثناء
*

*دوم التميز والابداع*

*الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *صمر جميلة جدا والموضوع كله اجمل*
> 
> *عاشت الايادي- مع جزيل الشكر والثناء
> *
> ...



بشينا بطواثا بيك فى موضوعي يا Paul 
فرحت ان الصور عجبتك


----------

